

Steve Jobs' full 31 minute 1996 Fresh Air interview - davi
http://www.npr.org/2011/10/06/141115121/steve-jobs-computer-science-is-a-liberal-art

======
davi
Full interview audio available on linked page. Topics:

\- NeXT WebObjects and dynamic web programming

\- Visit to Xerox PARC

\- Difference of Apple from other companies

\- NeXT lessons learned

\- First computer Jobs used

\- Meeting Woz and starting Apple

\- Being ousted from Apple

\- Apple's current (1996) problems

\- Work/life balance

\- Pixar

etc.

